# Outlook sending email to wrong user?



## makkays (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

i am having a very weird problem. when i want to send email and type the addrress in TO field, outlook automatically shows the rest of the address and i just select the user from it. when i press send email the email is posted. however when i check my sent folder i see that the email has been sent to wrong recipient with his email darees displayed (which i never selected). 

then to cross check i again wrote the email address and half way through outlook automatically displayed the full email address and i just selected it. but before sending i double clicked the email address and to my horror it opened someone else contact info.

i dnt know whether this is a bug in outlook or virus.

if any one has any solution please help me.

rgds
makkays


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Makkays....Where you trying to send this email within your organization? Are you using Exchange? Does this happen to just one particular email address? or to more than one?


----------



## makkays (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for reply,

uptill now this case has been detected with user sending email within the organization i.e of same email domain as our company. we are using pop/smtp email addresses provided by our provider. this happening with two sending users and the email is being sent to 3 different people (wrong recipient). 

i ahve checked my global address list for the effected users they are all good. the problem i see is some how the way outlook is cashing the email address typed is getting corrupted. since if the user select from the drop down outlook list then the problem occurs but if he types the whole address everyting remains fine.

makkays


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you informed your ISP (provider) regarding this, I would definitely get a hold of them. Also, have you removed the email configuration and re-do it again. I would do this too as well as in the your provider's Control Panel's Admin Page, remove user and re-add it again. Do it in at least to 2 problem Users/computers and let me know.


----------



## makkays (Sep 7, 2009)

i have reinstalled the outlook on of the effected users and monitoring it. well dillefinitely i will check and remove/add the user. thanks for the advice.

uptill now reinstalled outlook is woring fine. if evryting goes fine i will o the same with the thr effected users.

makkays


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad it is working and you are most welcome. If you feel that this thread has resolved your issue, can pls. mark it SOLVED. Thanks Makkays.


----------



## makkays (Sep 7, 2009)

this post is closed and issue resolved.
thanks
Makkays


----------

